# introduction of new dog



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

My house hold consists of 2 very hight drive working dogs. One a 10 year old retired working male (intact) the other a 5 year old spayed bitch. Last December i imported a 5 month old male from Eurosportk9. I had the pup home 6 weeks and due to family circumstances I sent him to boot camp for USAR training. I have worked with him every two months (he is 8 hrs. away) He is now 14 months old and over the top drive with the attitude of a punk. He is obedient in his work but deff. had an air about him. Ok i tried to reintroduce him to the female in a neutral area...he would not stop trying to hang on her head. after a few minutes i needed to remove the female. She had enough. The male was then brought into the neutral area while the obnoxious pup was put on a leash. Older male was tolerant but reaching his limits. before i took him away. Bringing the obnoxious one comes home in November. any suggestions.
sorry for the dissitation lol


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

My questions is do you want them to be best friends? IMO, dogs don't need to be best friends. They need to co-exist with ME.
This is what I have done and so far it is working for me.Young dogs are PITA and I have never pressed the patience of my older dogs by throwing them together. My dogs don't need to be friends, just tolerate each other and walk with me on leash, otherwise they are kept separate with only one dog at a time. New dog is completely separated from the pack for a few weeks, out on walks with me, training, etc, back in the crate. Then for a while (depending on how it goes) Someone else walks my other dog and I manage the newbie. We just walk, no sniffing no messing with each other until they have settled to the walk. Newbie dog cannot head butt or m test the patience of the other dog - my dogs have learned this quick. Soon they will sniff each other, and we continue to walk. Later I will take them out with just me. I don't talk to them much, just let them walk . Everyone knows the rules. This way the older dog begins to trust that I will keep the beast from bugging him and the newbie learns the rules.
SO IMO decide what ywhat you want, but understand that keeping them strictly separate for a long while has been a sanity saver to me and allows the other dogs to gradually let the dog in the pack. Have rules and stick to them. Its good for the new dog and the old dogs. With my new pup, now 11 months, he has enough manners and a working relationship with me to have more freedom. Now on leash both can lay down and sit and hang out. Rough housing is NOT permitted as it tends to escalate. In areas where we can go off leash, the can now be off together and they just trot around a sniff stuff. My older dog is very obedient, newbie stays on a drag line. In the house, only one dog is out a time and they are rotated. Is this fair? I dunno, but it works for me and there is peace in the house. My house is small and I don't want to deal with their little "power struggles" over space or my attention. They are never un supervised in the backyard, ever. They are never in the yard tgether with out me doing obedience activities and there are no toys out t pick fights. So far so good.
Hope this helps, but its just I how i do it in our house

Some dogs will never get along and should be kept separated. My deceased bitch was one such dog. She would have killed the new dog no doubt. She was not right in the head. It took 16 months until pup grew up enough to hold his own and have enough OB. There wer scuffles, but they were all my fault, not the dogs. In the end they could walk together with me on leash and run together in a neutral area


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So while your dog was being a gigantic dick head, what were you doing besides watching ?

I never really get these questions. Your dog is being a dick, what should I do, oh what should I do ??

How about you correct the dog for acting like a prick. There you go, problem solved.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I am the pack leader. my dogs are working dogs, everyday not just sport. I have no problem keeping them seperated. was just looking for suggestions as i have never had 2 intect males in the house. As far as the young one being a dick head...yes he is but i do not have him home and all things will change when he comes to live with me in two months.

so, suggestions or recommendations please


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If he is jumping all over your other dogs, and they are not responding, then you should be alright when he comes home, you will get control.


----------

